# Hives from the sandbox



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

This morning I took DD to the park where she played in the sandbox for a long time. A few hours later, I noticed she'd broken out in hives on the front of both of her feet/ankles. I thought they may have been from putting her in her slippers with no socks, although I'm sure we've done that before and she's never gotten hives from it. In the afternoon, she played in the sandbox at our house, and after her bath we noticed that she had hives again. This time they were on her feet, inner knees, and wrists. I'm thinking the hives must be from playing in the sand, but it's never happened before, so I'm not sure what about the sand might be causing it. Both sandboxes still have last year's sand. The one at the park is never covered, and ours has been mostly covered, but had periods where the cover blew off and we didn't notice right away. Of course I googled the topic, and found scary articles about toxicaria and toxoplasmosis. Is this doctor-worthy?

One more note: At our house she was making pretend food with the sand, but she's not very good at pretending to eat stuff yet, so I'm SURE some of the sand got into her mouth. Our sandbox is getting all new sand before she plays in it again, hands down.


----------



## prone_to_wander (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know where you ate located, but could it be bug bites like no-see-ums? I would break out in itchy hives where my skin was showing. Took me a while to figure out it was big bites.


----------



## lovepickles (Nov 16, 2010)

On a calmer note it could just be abrasion irritation. I would do a oatmeal/milk bath and rub a little vitamin E oil on the area after the bath and gently rinse it off.

If it comes with a fever or any irritability I would see a doc .. or if it doesn't clear up in a day or so.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, it's definitely hives, but I'm not sure the sandbox is really to blame. She was awake for 4.5 hours last night rubbing her itchy feet all over the bed to get relief. Then this morning she came down with a sudden cold w/ fever. The hives keep popping up, but the doctor wasn't too concerned. She DID have us get some Benadryl, to which I owe the fact that my sniffly girl is actually sleeping.


----------



## Mandy613 (Mar 11, 2012)

cat pee and POO is very irritating to the skin, as cats LOVE to use the sand box as a huge kitty litter box. Toxoplasmosis

found this easy read link for you... http://kidshealth.org/parent/infections/parasitic/toxoplasmosis.html

also check out Impetigo... bunch of cases broke out around my area from play group http://kidshealth.org/parent/infections/parasitic/toxoplasmosis.html

and i noticed you mentioned itchy feet... also check out hand, foot and mouth disease. http://children.webmd.com/tc/hand-foot-and-mouth-disease-topic-overview

I hope its none of these... its a pain in the butt to get rid of lol. these just came to mind as its been a VERY interesting year with all my friends children who are in kindergarten/daycare and 2 of these 3 germs have been confirmed at my sons playgroup (which we no longer attend) lol

best of luck hun and I hope your lil one feels much better sooooon!


----------

